# Moss question



## *RYAN* (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok so i have decided to use moss for the bottom of my enclosure and i was wondering if i could use any moss i find outside or should i get it from a pet shop ? i was thinking outside moss may have some pests or parasites in them that could hurt the mantids but maybe not .... what do you guys thank ? thx


----------



## Ian (Aug 22, 2005)

I use collected moss ofr my chameleons, which has NOT been near any fertilisers or insectides, which really is important. Any bugs that are lurking in the moss, my chams just snap em up, so I dont see any difference for mantids. I amek sure the moss is off high walls or stone, to reduce the possibilites of any dangerous liquids of chemicals haveing gone near it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Aug 22, 2005)

tough question... There will more than likely be other things in the moss so it's totally your choice but on the pro side, it's free, chances are the parasites that are in it won't be parasites for mantids (as parasites are specialists), and hey, it's a mantid - it's a wild animal- besides, i've never really heard of ectoparasites killing matids - especially if they're not even from the same country...

Any opinions?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know about U.K. but in the U.S. people spray every little bug so there is bound to be pesticides in it most likely. I went to wallMart and pick a bag up for like 6 bucks. I know for sure no pesticides, but that is just my opinion. I have bad luck anyway so I don't take a chance. :wink:


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok thank you I think I am probably going to buy it i dont want to take any chances of some parasites or some harmful chemical absorbed in the moss thank you for your opinions !!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

I buy dried spagnum moss from Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## Leah (Aug 22, 2005)

> i've never really heard of ectoparasites killing matids - *especially if they're not even from the same country*...


Those are the ones you really have to be careful of. Most animals have some sort of relationship with their native flora and fauna, introduce something their bodies have never encountered, and they have no defense against it.... remember what happened to the South American Natives when the Spaniards arrived with smallpox?

Same idea.


----------

